
AMD Threadripper 1950X Linux Benchmarks - jjuhl
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-tr-1950x
======
gcp
Ah Phoronix tests. Run a lot of things, show a lot of numbers, but never worry
about meaning (or correctness).

So, can someone explain the Scitkit-Learn 0.17.1 results?

~~~
TD-Linux
At least the good thing is you can run the same benchmark locally and figure
out what went wrong. Anandtech posted similarly wonky results for Chromium
compiles on Threadripper, but that one isn't reproducible.

~~~
gcp
I think they "explained" afterwards that they use an older version of Chromium
that predates the switch to clang and spends all of it's time in the single-
threaded MSVC linker. (Which immediately explains much of their results...)

------
auvi
Does anybody know how long it takes for a 1950X to compile the latest Linux
kernel? I know that for 2xEPYC it is circa 15 seconds.

~~~
simcop2387
In the article he says he gets it down to ~36 seconds.

~~~
jjuhl
How things have improved. I remember my 386DX/33 with 4MB RAM + 16MB swap that
took a little over 24 hours to compile a Linux kernel back in the mid-nineties
;-) Now get off my lawn kids..

~~~
fooker
Compiled gentoo for a week a few years ago - a kid!

------
srcmap
Love to see the benchmark on clean build of Android Platform (AOSP) code base.

I remember it took somewhere between 40 -minutes - 2 hours depend on system
and which AOSP version to build.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Is this with Threadripper in NUMA mode or in UMA mode? I don't think the
article says.

I think UMA might be the default.

------
ShabbosGoy
Is Threadripper a decent buy for a workstation setup? Or is Xeon still king?

~~~
jjuhl
Read the benchmarks. Then judge for yourself for your specific workload.

------
ghettoimp
Ten pages. Bleh.

------
madez
Too bad that these AMD CPU's also contain convenient capabilities through PSP
to add a hardware backdoor to a computer which one cannot detect from the OS.

@Phoronix: RISC-V-based and other open processors and computers are much more
interesting. Could you test and report about compatbility of open and
consumer-friendly computers with linux?

~~~
sannee
Do you know of a RISC-V CPU suitable for desktop use? As far as I know, no one
yet produced any silicon for that market.

~~~
monocasa
Seriously, I don't know of any publicly available RISC-V silicon with even an
MMU, say nothing of 'desktop' class.

